# Sunday's Show and Tell. ..6/7/15



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2015)

Let's see what classics you have found from this past weekend. Whether it be bike related or not. Please include pictures as we do love pictures! 

I did rescue.a nice project this week. 
Turns out this 1937-38 Firestone Roadmaster with a Fleetwood badge, was found in a local Va. garage attic, which had been repainted a dark Marron color and after some breakdown of the bike for servicing there is signs it was originally green. As a new find I was so excited that I posted this already this past week. But, it deserves a mention here.
Missing the front wheel but, I fortunately had one in my stash....thanks claygarden22 and welcome to the Cabe.












Also recieved this batwing bracket for my Higgins Regal Deluxe 




And finally, I got this very hard to find Delta Jet Rocket box from our Cabe Delta accessory expert, for my display case. It's pretty worn out but, am glad to have it.....thanks Russ.







It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 7, 2015)

I think a tank will fit your firestone, looks like a 38


----------



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2015)

Which tank.?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## bentwoody66 (Jun 7, 2015)

One like this (not mine just borrowing pic)


----------



## jd56 (Jun 7, 2015)

Nice tank size...I like it. Who's got one?

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## tanksalot (Jun 7, 2015)

I Found these over the last Two weeks.

Green 1949 Coulmbia .








Sterling Pre War Bike . I need to fix the Fork a bit ( I Hope )




 1977 Murray Fire Cat


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 7, 2015)

Super rare air cleaner for the military simplex, grey hound child's bike morrow brake display .


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 7, 2015)

tanksalot said:


> I Found these over the last Two weeks.
> 
> Green 1949 Coulmbia .
> 
> ...





I'm digg'n that Firecat! V/r Shawn


----------



## JKT (Jun 7, 2015)

I bought three bikes in the last week and a half.. two are on there way to me right now and I should have them Tuesday or Wednesday the other will be shipped this Friday...


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Jun 7, 2015)

WOW Nice scores   Ican only wonder what your third bike is  Ive looked at that Texas Rocket bike   like most   for about five years now  There is probly a grand just in bling alone   Im so glad you scored this bike and i dont even know you Have fun with it  and I hope it makes it to you un damaged  please post photos when you are done  Again  that bike sat for to long in Fla.   enjoy it  ALL THE BEST   Rudy c  Fairfax Calif


----------



## JKT (Jun 7, 2015)

RUDY CONTRATTI said:


> WOW Nice scores   Ican only wonder what your third bike is  Ive looked at that Texas Rocket bike   like most   for about five years now  There is probly a grand just in bling alone   Im so glad you scored this bike and i dont even know you Have fun with it  and I hope it makes it to you un damaged  please post photos when you are done  Again  that bike sat for to long in Fla.   enjoy it  ALL THE BEST   Rudy c  Fairfax Calif




Hi thank you Rudy !! yes it took many calls and long conversions and much reasoning ( plus the sellers are now getting into their 70s ) so they decided it was time to let it go at a much much reduced fair market value... the other bike that I got from the same sellers I posted a advertisement photo of what it looks like in the pre 1933 column under  old delivery bike .. the rocket bike is being delivered in a enclosed trailer so it didn't have to come apart.... John


----------



## vincev (Jun 7, 2015)

Looks like a 41.


----------



## petritl (Jun 7, 2015)




----------



## Arrington (Jun 7, 2015)

Got another monark silver king this week.


----------



## jkent (Jun 7, 2015)

Here is one I picked today. Not sure on date on this one but judging by the characteristics I'm thinking 1940? Anyone


----------



## MaxGlide (Jun 7, 2015)

After a few weeks of getting this together finally took it out on it's maiden voyage.... a 1936 CCM Flyte...


----------



## redline1968 (Jun 8, 2015)

MaxGlide said:


> After a few weeks of getting this together finally took it out on it's maiden voyage.... a 1936 CCM Flyte...
> View attachment 218842



I love that bike! Should you get tired or want a change let me know. Nice find.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Jun 8, 2015)

Picked up a nice jiffey kick stand!


----------



## tjkajecj (Jun 8, 2015)

Girls Shelby to match my two boys bike.
Except for House paint and one tire, all original down to the Lobdell stamp on rims.
Tim


----------



## Sped Man (Jun 8, 2015)

JKT said:


> Hi thank you Rudy !! yes it took many calls and long conversions and much reasoning ( plus the sellers are now getting into their 70s ) so they decided it was time to let it go at a much much reduced fair market value... the other bike that I got from the same sellers I posted a advertisement photo of what it looks like in the pre 1933 column under  old delivery bike .. the rocket bike is being delivered in a enclosed trailer so it didn't have to come apart.... John




I tried repeatedly last  year to buy that bike off of the owner with no luck. What is your secret? I am still stunned that it finally sold. Congrats on such a cool bike.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jun 8, 2015)

I had a yard sale this weekend and a picker friend of mine stopped by with a early wood wheeled baby stroller freshly acquired in the back seat of his car.
50 dollars later, it exchanged hands.

It's a space eater, but a nice piece in remarkable condition and there was money to be made...


----------



## partsguy (Jun 8, 2015)

Actually, my find this weekend was new friends and a piece of tranquility.


----------



## JKT (Jun 8, 2015)

Sped Man said:


> I tried repeatedly last  year to buy that bike off of the owner with no luck. What is your secret? I am still stunned that it finally sold. Congrats on such a cool bike.




Gee... I really don't know?? maybe it was another year gone by... maybe.. its their getting older... maybe the stars were all aligned.... or maybe we just clicked... I don't have a fore sure answer ... it just happened... and I really like both of them and have a great time talking with them, we always have a good laugh and I feel rejuvenated after the call ends... I just talked to them again yesterday and plan to continue to in the future.. thank you for the congrads !!.. and for your help and influence as well !!! John


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 8, 2015)

*Delta disease*

Got this on eBAY a few days ago, came in the mail today


----------



## jd56 (Jun 9, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> Got this on eBAY a few days ago, came in the mail today



Sweet!...and thanks for my box Russ!

It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 9, 2015)

Your welcome, looks good in your display


----------



## jd56 (Jun 9, 2015)

rustystone2112 said:


> Your welcome, looks good in your display



No comparison to your massive display. Small but sweet And I like them up there. When people come by they are quick to want to get into this case. I should have gotten one with a lock...lol



It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 9, 2015)

But you have some of the hardest ones to find, and the reactions from others makes it even more fun


----------



## rustystone2112 (Jun 10, 2015)

*Delta disease*

Todays eBay score  had to pay up for it but when is the last time you saw one NOS in the box?   for me   never


----------

